# Which set to use and tire preferences



## NorCalJeremy (Jan 30, 2018)

I have two sets of Rally II 14 one JC black and one KM gray. 
I believe the JC are correct and off the original 1968.
The KM might have been off a ‘65 but seem in slightly better shape. 
Thoughts on which ones to roll?
Obviously will need new rubber as well and would love your thoughts.
Kinda of like the Tiger Paw Uniroyal but don’t see the white lettering anywhere.
So go with the classic BF Goodrich, these Cooper Cobras or any others you think I should take a look at?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCalJeremy (Jan 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCalJeremy (Jan 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

